# Modified hcc



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aww Racer! He looks so lovely though! Isn't it exasperating when you start off with a plan then oooops!??? Been there, done that... although not for such a complicated cut.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Aww Racer! He looks so lovely though! Isn't it exasperating when you start off with a plan then oooops!??? Been there, done that... although not for such a complicated cut.


Thank you. He is adjusting slowly to his bare bottom. I had him in an HCC before & didn't do too bad on the poms. This time I tried to use a cup to really get them round and it was a disaster. Oh well we can try again later 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

LOL i get the pom poms messed up alot...  he looks so adorable... he ha a blown hue to him... maybe hes a blue?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

blacky55667 said:


> LOL i get the pom poms messed up alot...  he looks so adorable... he ha a blown hue to him... maybe hes a blue?


Yes the general consensus is that he is blue. Right now he has blue chunks in his tail ears and pads. Still some puppy hair on his body but his adult coat is really coming in with a nice texture. His hair is separating less & less after a bath & dry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Shadow conti did the first time I tried it, still haven't mastered a nice balanced rosette.
Your boy's looking gorgeous I love the tail.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great even without the rosettes. The tail is especially beautiful.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you all. That tail has grown since being taken off in October. I'm hoping to keep this clip long enough to get all of it nice & round.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He looks great!!!! How long did it take for his tail Pom to get that long? You said October? 

Beautiful coloring too, the sun really shows it well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes Lou...since October. His hair grows really fast

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ooo-la-la! Gorgeous! Nice job!


----------

